# Help I'm INTJ



## DeadMilkman (Jan 31, 2012)

Do I have to sign up for some kind of counseling or something? I took the test five times just to make sure and the results were the same. After reading up on some of the traits and the "you know you're an INTJ if..." thread, it's very clear I'm pretty much doomed to be an INTJ forever. What do I do now? Can it be cured?


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes. For only five payments of $19.99 I can sell you a cure.


----------



## Kytaari (Mar 14, 2011)

DeadMilkman said:


> Do I have to sign up for some kind of counseling or something? I took the test five times just to make sure and the results were the same. After reading up on some of the traits and the "you know you're an INTJ if..." thread, it's very clear I'm pretty much doomed to be an INTJ forever. What do I do now? Can it be cured?


 What are you talking about? Are you being sarcastic? Just embrace who you are.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, this thread is why I love INTJs 

Welcome to PerC! 

Have a welcome balloon: ~O


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

DeadMilkman said:


> Do I have to sign up for some kind of counseling or something? I took the test five times just to make sure and the results were the same. After reading up on some of the traits and the "you know you're an INTJ if..." thread, it's very clear I'm pretty much doomed to be an INTJ forever. What do I do now? Can it be cured?


No there is no cure. What do you do now?, accept it, embrace it and make the very best of it


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

DeadMilkman said:


> Do I have to sign up for some kind of counseling or something? I took the test five times just to make sure and the results were the same. After reading up on some of the traits and the "you know you're an INTJ if..." thread, it's very clear I'm pretty much doomed to be an INTJ forever. What do I do now? Can it be cured?


Yes there is a cure. It's called: Ignorance.

Just forget about this forum and those tests you did and go back to being ignorant of your MBTI type. You'll be so happy.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 16, 2012)

take the test 5.375 more times. if you can pull that off, there's no hope for you. you are definitely an INTJ and there's no cure. you may need to purchase that product from @WolfStar. hell you may get a free ginsu knife with it, or maybe a potato peeler.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

pops @Ace Face 's balloon. @DeadMilkman go put a dollar in the whiner's jar!


----------



## DeadMilkman (Jan 31, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> pops @Ace Face 's balloon. @DeadMilkman go put a dollar in the whiner's jar!


How could you be so insensitive and ignore my desperate plea for help?


----------



## huiwcleon (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

You need help. I mean it. From us.

Come to INTJ forum to become one of us. It's like Smith in the Matrix, quick and easy.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

DeadMilkman said:


> How could you be so insensitive and ignore my desperate plea for help?


are SURE youre not INFJ?


----------



## Magma Spire (Jan 8, 2012)

Good day. I believe you've posted in a thread of mine. Glad to have you. As @huiwcleon points out, you must embrace your INTJ. Seriously now, would you rather be anything else? Stupid question. Of course not.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Ready are you? What know you of ready? For eight hundred years have I trained INTJs. My own counsel will I keep on who is to be trained. An INTJ must have the deepest commitment, the most serious mind. This one a long time have I watched. All his life has he looked away... to the future, to the horizon. Never his mind on where he was. Hmm? What he was doing. Hmph. Adventure. Heh. Excitement. Heh. An INTJ craves not these things. You are reckless.


----------



## Shiro (Jan 24, 2012)

...are you sure you're an INTJ???? Maybe you should take the test a million times again- I've never read anything about an INTJ who is unhappy being one....that disagrees with everything- your emotional response is unusual (maybe your the first INTJ with full developed extraversion and feeling^^^^^)


> How could you be so insensitive and ignore my desperate plea for help?


 roud: ...what kind of question is that^^


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Revenant said:


> Ready are you? What know you of ready? For eight hundred years have I trained INTJs. My own counsel will I keep on who is to be trained. An INTJ must have the deepest commitment, the most serious mind. This one a long time have I watched. All his life has he looked away... to the future, to the horizon. Never his mind on where he was. Hmm? What he was doing. Hmph. Adventure. Heh. Excitement. Heh. An INTJ craves not these things. You are reckless.


lmao nice.


----------



## Angua (Jan 3, 2012)

huiwcleon said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> You need help. I mean it. From us.
> 
> Come to INTJ forum to become one of us. It's like Smith in the Matrix, quick and easy.


Nononononono no... you need help from US! Come the ENFP forum to be adored and fussed over while we entice you into meaningful conversationroud:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

DeadMilkman said:


> Do I have to sign up for some kind of counseling or something? I took the test five times just to make sure and the results were the same. After reading up on some of the traits and the "you know you're an INTJ if..." thread, it's very clear I'm pretty much doomed to be an INTJ forever. What do I do now? Can it be cured?


QUESTION: What's so bad about being an INTJ and why are you so dissatisfied with your type?



> are SURE youre not INFJ?


I agree. That didn't sound like a very INTJ response.


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

I do enjoy the sarcasm, new friend. @DeadMilkman

Welcome to a new land...fear not yourself and your powers of INTJness. Instead, use them well.


----------

